# Updating to 11.0-RELEASE from 11.0-CURRENT



## Eukaryote (Nov 27, 2016)

I am currently running an older (May) version of 11.0-CURRENT. I would like to upgrade to 11.0-RELEASE. What is the safest way to go about doing so? Here is my current version:

`> uname -a
FreeBSD example.com 11.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r300374: Sun 
May 22 09:04:10 EDT 2016     test@example.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64`


----------



## tankist02 (Nov 27, 2016)

Maybe source based update? Instead of stable branch check out the 11-RELEASE one.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2016)

Switch the source: `svnlite switch https://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/11 /usr/src` (11.0-STABLE) or `svnlite switch https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.0 /usr/src/` (11.0-RELEASE). Then build world as normal.


----------



## Eukaryote (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you. I'll go that route.


----------

